# bubble wand for p tank?



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Does anyone ever use the bubble wands? I think it looks awesome to compliment my rock background. It looks like a water fall, i wonder if the rhom would be bothered with so much bubbles going up like that and a powerhead.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

i seen the pics and it looks good


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I have one in my rhom tank and he loves to swim through it.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

pinchy said:


> I have one in my rhom tank and he loves to swim through it.


 sweet! I guess i'll keep it in there.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

yup I think he will like it


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

They look cool, but they really don't agitate the surface so much, so I wouldn't use it as my primary source of oxygen. I would suggest getting another bubble or a power head at the top of the tank.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

its more for appearance, I will still have a powerhead running along with the bubble wand.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranhamagnet said:


> its more for appearance, I will still have a powerhead running along with the bubble wand.


 Wrock on then.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

i think they look tight...and dont they really work good for surface agitation?


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Some fish like them some dont, if I put the oxygen atachment on my powerhead my Irritan will chill in the corner till I take it off.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Trimma194 said:


> i think they look tight...and dont they really work good for surface agitation?


 those REALLY small bubbles don't move the top of the ater as much as say a 1/2" round bubble. They don't float to the top with enough force.


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

I have one and I burried it under my gravel... It looks more better if its under the gravel + the bubbles gets bigger


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

P-Rex said:


> I have one and I burried it under my gravel... It looks more better if its under the gravel + the bubbles gets bigger










more better









I have mine the same way, it looks really cool.


----------



## dopper3 (Sep 5, 2004)

I put one of those under the rocks at the bottom too. It looks awesome at the back and does make the bubble big.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

i have had 2 with my reds...they bit through both..i have the ones that where flexible and somehow my pleco would dig it up to sit on it and later the p's would bit it and it wouldn't work right..although when they were working they were awesome...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Kamikaze said:


> i have had 2 with my reds...they bit through both..i have the ones that where flexible and somehow my pleco would dig it up to sit on it and later the p's would bit it and it wouldn't work right..although when they were working they were awesome...


 pleco would sit on it . thats something diffferent :laugh:

maybe he liked gettin tickled


----------

